# Ontario, CA



## King Cruze (Mar 31, 2011)

Hello, wondering if there will be any meets in Waterloo, Kitchener or Ontario Canada ?>??


----------



## VictoryRed08 (Feb 16, 2011)

King Cruze said:


> Hello, wondering if there will be any meets in Waterloo, Kitchener or Ontario Canada ?>??


None that I know of yet, there is quite a few people from Ontario on the forum though. I'm from Niagara.


----------



## SummitCruze (Mar 29, 2011)

VictoryRed08 said:


> None that I know of yet, there is quite a few people from Ontario on the forum though. I'm from Niagara.



I'm from east of toronto


----------



## smelly (Mar 25, 2011)

I am near quebec city... but have yet to purchase my cruze... I have been to the dealer here... it will be black with tinted windows theturbo auto...but I have to sell my 3 year old 59 hp tractor first....


----------



## White_Cruze (Feb 7, 2011)

hi i am on the west toronto / mississauga border


----------



## Rob (Feb 24, 2011)

Scarborough (Toronto) here.



White_Cruze said:


> hi i am on the west toronto / mississauga boarder


I may have seen you on Eglinton around Renforth a few times (I don't see too many Cruze's yet).


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm north of Toronto. Canada's Wonderland is my neighbour.


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

luv2cruze said:


> I'm north of Toronto. Canada's Wonderland is my neighbour.



Same here.


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

cruzers said:


> Same here.


 Another Cruze in MY hood? Cool beans!

Actually, now that I think about it, I was behind a silver RS not too long ago.........

We definitely need to plan a Cruze Cruise when the weather stops being so incredibly irritating. Like seriously, rain EVERY OTHER DAY for 7 days?!? When am I to wash my car?!!!!!!!! 

But anyhoo, it seems we have good numbers in Toronto/GTA/Neighbouring cities


----------



## .:. Cruze.R.dad .:. (Apr 5, 2011)

luv2cruze said:


> I'm north of Toronto. Canada's Wonderland is my neighbour.


Ditto for me!!


----------



## .:. Cruze.R.dad .:. (Apr 5, 2011)

Definitely gotta get a cruise or meet going.


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

.:. Cruze.R.dad .:. said:


> Ditto for me!!


Welcome, Mr. Cruze Dad


----------



## King Cruze (Mar 31, 2011)

**

dang that sucks lol so far away


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

We'll all meet in the middle somewhere!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Meet in Buffalo, NY!


----------



## Humberview (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm down!


----------



## King Cruze (Mar 31, 2011)

*just wondering*

wiil/ is there a club? being like OCC for the colbolts and j-body ect.. will there be one for the cruze like CC Chevy Cruzers or somthing?


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

Actually I do have plans to go to Buffalo soon.. hmm........


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...would that be a *"Shuffle off to Buffalo"* meet?


----------



## .:. Cruze.R.dad .:. (Apr 5, 2011)

What if we can schedule a "meet in the middle" sort of thing, then we can cruise down to Buffalo with a group of Cruze's???

Just a suggestion.


----------



## .:. Cruze.R.dad .:. (Apr 5, 2011)

luv2cruze said:


> Welcome, Mr. Cruze Dad


Thank you Miss. luv2cruze


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

.:. Cruze.R.dad .:. said:


> What if we can schedule a "meet in the middle" sort of thing, then we can cruise down to Buffalo with a group of Cruze's???
> 
> Just a suggestion.


That could work! We'll all *shuffle off to Buffalo* together


----------



## cruznontario (Feb 28, 2011)

luv2cruze said:


> I'm north of Toronto. Canada's Wonderland is my neighbour.



haha.. and same here too! about 10 minutes from wonderland.


----------



## everjeff (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm from Pickering.

How did an Ontario meet-up thread turn into meeting in Buffalo? lol. Somewhere in the GTA would make the most sense I think.


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

So name the place and lets do it!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

im 5 min from wonderland lol....lets all meet up one night for one big cruze pic !!!
will make a convienent location for everyone!


----------



## lilreggie (Mar 20, 2011)

im down for one pic cruze meet pic, near wonderland


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

whenever everybody can make it, im there lol! 
Lets do it before winter season though, since im not driving my Cruze in the winter.


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/41-eastern-canada/3307-cruze-meet-thursday-sept-1st.html#post41497


----------



## lilreggie (Mar 20, 2011)

im down for that sept 1st meet


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

sweet we got one confimed! lol


----------



## CRUZETLHO (Jun 2, 2011)

everjeff said:


> I'm from Pickering.
> 
> How did an Ontario meet-up thread turn into meeting in Buffalo? lol. Somewhere in the GTA would make the most sense I think.


I agree the GTA sounds good lol Iam in oshawa ontario


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

CRUZETLHO, Does Sept. 1st sound good to you for the meet? 
Its on Sept. 1st at a local tim hortons in Mississauga.
Are you familiar with the area?


CHEVYCRUZE RS


----------



## CRUZETLHO (Jun 2, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> CRUZETLHO, Does Sept. 1st sound good to you for the meet?
> Its on Sept. 1st at a local tim hortons in Mississauga.
> Are you familiar with the area?
> 
> ...


 
I am really bad with directions and dont know mississauga at all lol ( I barely know oshawa and I lived here for years) but as long as I got a address I could always use a gps and hope I dont get lost. As long as everything goes to plan I should be able to make this meet! I will let you know for sure when it gets a bit closer.
Do you have a exact address of the tims?


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

Here is the adress ! 

*Name:* Tim Hortons (Sheridan Mall) Store #1824
*Telephone:* NA
*Address:* 2225 Erin Mills Pkwy
*City:* Mississauga
*Province:* Ontario
*Postal Code:* L5K1V1


----------



## CRUZETLHO (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

CRUZETLHO, If you get lost, call my cell phone ( I will give you my number in a PM ) and I will help you with directions. The GPS on our cars are pretty **** good haha.


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

I love that onstar but it ant worth 500 bucks a year!


----------



## CRUZETLHO (Jun 2, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> CRUZETLHO, If you get lost, call my cell phone ( I will give you my number in a PM ) and I will help you with directions. The GPS on our cars are pretty **** good haha.


Ya I liked onstar but mine ran out like aug 9th so iam without . I got a tom tom though so Iam hopeing it gets me there lol If you want you could send me your # just in case I still get lost :redface:


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

416 659 9522


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

So I just want to confirm everyone whos coming Sept. 1st to the meet.
post quick reply with a smiley face if your coming to the meet.


----------



## JdmHonda'lude (Jul 19, 2011)

You want my number in case you get "lost" too?


----------



## carey965 (Sep 6, 2011)

so how did the meet go?

there should be another one sometime soon i get my car this week so i am looking forward to coming out and not spending a small fortune on fuel getting there


----------



## CRUZETLHO (Jun 2, 2011)

carey965 said:


> so how did the meet go?
> 
> there should be another one sometime soon i get my car this week so i am looking forward to coming out and not spending a small fortune on fuel getting there


hey, the meet went well. I enjoyed seeing other cruze owners and their cars. I posted some pics in another thread called" cruze meet sept 1st" if you wanted to see some pics.


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

Hey peeps newbie to the Cruze forums here (bought a 2012 LTZ), but still an owner and active member over on OCC. I'm from R2 which is Durham Region area (pickering, ajax,whitby,oshawa....). Its come to the point where we have our meets every Thursday like its church for us on a Sunday lol. We meet at Hwy 2. and Salem directly behind the Montana's in the Canadian Tire parking lot, usually just after 7 and stay till whenever.

For now since you guys are still picking a spot and making up meet nights your more then welcome to join us on Thursday nights. Our OCC site has also made a Cruze section but obviously not as big as this forum.

Cheers!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

WOOOOAH! 
R2 ehhh 
I would love to come up but its a far ride from where I am (up in Woodbridge area) One night Ill for sure come up and keep you posted buddy!


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Not from Canada, but Buffalo / Niagara Falls, NY area when I'm at home from school. Close enough right??


----------



## Administrator (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey  

Im in Toronto  no one told me 

But if you have another meet let me know  

I don't drive a cruze but it would be nice for the company to be represented.


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

Im down if you guys set a mini meet or something. I got questions I would like to ask people 1 on 1 about theses cars. Call me crazy but im a mod-hungry person.


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

shall we make it for a wed night the next comming weeks?


----------



## lilreggie (Mar 20, 2011)

im good for that


----------



## JdmHonda'lude (Jul 19, 2011)

A few other clubs also meet up there on thursdays don't they? If my girl takes her cruze down I'll try to round up a few preludes to join in on the fun.


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

^^^Which spot ya talkin about salem ? if so ya quite a few meet up there.


----------



## JdmHonda'lude (Jul 19, 2011)

Yes sir that's the spot! I setup a meet there a few months ago and it was a wash on my clubs part


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

its starting to pick up now since nobody really goes to kennedy commons anymore


----------



## JdmHonda'lude (Jul 19, 2011)

MINI 3NI said:


> its starting to pick up now since nobody really goes to kennedy commons anymore


Kc got shut down months ago due to people acting like morons. That place used to be mint


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

^^its happened many of times. I remember when sunday used to get packed then that shut down, then it was thursday, and most recently it was wednesday. I blame the kid that posted that vid on youtube of various owners doing burnouts. (some of which i know)

Stuff like that should be a visual.....


----------



## JdmHonda'lude (Jul 19, 2011)

^ true that vid shouldn't of hit YouTube at all. Two weeks after that incident myself and 2 others from Durham went up to meet at mcnicholl (spell?) Rona cause that was the new alternate spot we were meeting the rest of the club and the fuzz put the kibosh on it. Banned us from ever showing up to another meet in mark/scar area lol. We were doing nothing but sitting in a empty part of the lot talking. Now a few of us meet up on sundays at the AMC in whitby. Gmco also meets there


----------



## CRUZETLHO (Jun 2, 2011)

MINI 3NI said:


> Hey peeps newbie to the Cruze forums here (bought a 2012 LTZ), but still an owner and active member over on OCC. I'm from R2 which is Durham Region area (pickering, ajax,whitby,oshawa....). Its come to the point where we have our meets every Thursday like its church for us on a Sunday lol. We meet at Hwy 2. and Salem directly behind the Montana's in the Canadian Tire parking lot, usually just after 7 and stay till whenever.
> 
> For now since you guys are still picking a spot and making up meet nights your more then welcome to join us on Thursday nights. Our OCC site has also made a Cruze section but obviously not as big as this forum.
> 
> Cheers!


 hey, Iam going to try to bring the cruze out to your meet tonight


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Take pics!


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## JdmHonda'lude (Jul 19, 2011)

TPC is also gonna be there. About 5-7 of us hopefully


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

i should be there around 8


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

whats TPC?


----------



## JdmHonda'lude (Jul 19, 2011)

MINI 3NI said:


> i should be there around 8


Good to meet ya man


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

yes good to meet the guys and gals who came out!!


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

i worked


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

seeing the weather is gettin crappy now, our little meet spot will still exist for those who want to join us. Only diff. is we will be inside at the tims instead. (ya we are hardcore lol)


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

Another meet in Mississauga area ? 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## ty367 (Mar 16, 2011)

King Cruze said:


> Hello, wondering if there will be any meets in Waterloo, Kitchener or Ontario Canada ?>??


I just came across this now, but I'm in Kitchener hahah


----------



## lacruze (Jul 9, 2011)

hey, kinda misleading. Ontario, Ca - which is it? ontario of california, or ontario of canada?


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

Anybody in the GTA are interested in the 16"rims i have on my car? Im gonna put them up for sale and am open to offers. They have approx 3,400km on them.


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/6-new-member-introductions/3659-hello-toronto.html


----------



## sheleb1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Anyone else from Sudbury?


----------



## DMac1988 (Oct 3, 2011)

Im from bolton, but now in brampton. Where are the meets at? I try n go to hwy. 7 and martin grove. But its all civics n vw so its a waste for me cuz i own a cruze. But ya ill keep reading when im home to see where we all meet if any have been set.


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

Sup guys we are trying to get a meet going in mississaga it's in the Canada section check it out! 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

yes check! the weathers perfect for CRUZEN!


----------



## g20raff (May 19, 2012)

Im Also from Toronto, North York.....Yorkdale !!!


----------

